# Laney Ironheart Studio 15W Rack Amp, 15W Mini Amp, and 15W TI Combo (New for 2013)



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

A 15W rackmounted Ironheart head (that can be switched to 1W).

The interesting thing is that you get an XLR speaker emulated out, and on top of that, a USB out that send the dry guitar signal to your computer to run into a DAW for reamping or for running into an amp emulator like LePou or Amplitube or whatever you want. 

It seems to be the first guitar amp/USB interface hybrid I've ever seen.

EDIT: Thanks for guitarfishbay for letting me know about the 15W Mini Amp. 

Laney IRT15H - Cyberstore Thomann Français







EDIT 2: New TI15 Tony Iommi 15W signature combo






TI15-112 | TONY IOMMI SIGNATURE | Laney


----------



## coffeeflush (Jan 24, 2013)

If this thing works as advertized and there is little latency then I am all over it.


----------



## Aztec (Jan 24, 2013)

I quite like the sound and the price is sweet.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Jan 24, 2013)

I think the Ironheart is one hell of an amp, it's price is really decent and with some good tweaking here and there, you can get some fantastic sounds, I think this is a good advancement for the amp, I love Laney stuff hehe...


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 24, 2013)

Holy shi....

Someone tells me why music gear manufacturers decided to release all the good stuff ALL AT ONCE ?

http://www.thomann.de/fr/laney_irt_studio.htm

489&#8364; :love:


----------



## Aztec (Jan 24, 2013)

Once my Blackmore finds a nice new home I thought I'd get the e530...this Laney really makes me think twice.


----------



## supercolio (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone know the estimated price for this?


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 24, 2013)

yes



Andromalia said:


> Laney IRT-Studio - Cyberstore Thomann Français
> 
> 489 :love:


----------



## guitarfishbay (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds like an Ironheart, and the extra features seem good and actually useful.

My only complaint is that it is only 15 watts! If they ever update the fullsize head to have these extra features I would upgrade as soon as possible.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 24, 2013)

Need 15W rackmount 5150 III.

Why?

Just cause.


----------



## supercolio (Jan 24, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> yes


OH GOSH YES she's mine!


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 24, 2013)

This combined with a TC G-Major will be mine soon!!!!


SOON!!!!!


----------



## Evil Weasel (Jan 24, 2013)

I was so close to buying an IRT60H last year. Glad I didn't, means I can get one of these instead. It's either this or an AMT Stonehead. Hard choice.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Jan 24, 2013)

Get the 120h, it is sick. Had mine nice and loud at rehearsal today and it sounded monstrous through my TT412. Honestly Laney really have a great product here and I hope these additions to the series gives Laney the recognition they deserve.

This is interesting too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

So there WAS a mini Ironheart head announced.


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 24, 2013)

This may be the excuse I needed to buy a new amp... hmmm... Cheap, sounds great, very interested!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

Bump. Apparently there's a TI15 Tony Iommi sig combo, too. In the OP now.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 24, 2013)

If the IRT15H is $500 US...

I shouldn't buy it. But I should......


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 25, 2013)

oh gawd... the GAS... it hurts, so maaachhh


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 25, 2013)

I need that TI15, like, yesterday.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2013)

The whole thing is helluva intersting on the paper,but at the cost of being unpopular I've to say that the sound coming from chappers's vid is not impressing me at all.Clean is ok but that distortion is not striking me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)

I never liked the tones he got with the Ironhearts.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Jan 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I never liked the tones he got with the Ironhearts.



Also they're using a stock cab. FWIW the only people I've known to dislike the fullsize amps used either the 60w combo or an IRT cab. Those people also said the amp is bright, and IMO the 120h i have is not bright. I've used mine with several good quality cabs and it is fantastic IMO. From the video I do think this rack has the same ultra tight character, I guess we'll have to wait for better vids!


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I never liked the tones he got with the Ironhearts.



I never like the tones he gets, period. It'd be fine if I was into that music. But I'm not.

Maybe someone should tell him to learn some Opeth.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> I never like the tones he gets, period. /QUOTE]
> 
> I feel this way about his Andertons demos. They always sounded like they're recorded through a 8'' speaker covered with a blanket.
> 
> With his other videos, though, his tone is pretty awesome. I also like his recorded tones.


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 25, 2013)

So basically I can record it straigth into PC with other unneeded crap? 
AWESOME!


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, that said I'll wait unti I can hear it to judge of its direct recording ability. The H&K TM direct out isn't bad for exemple, but it's still far from being excellent, for me anyway.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Jan 25, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Yes, that said I'll wait unti I can hear it to judge of its direct recording ability. The H&K TM direct out isn't bad for exemple, but it's still far from being excellent, for me anyway.



Worst case scenario if the emulated out sucks you can go fx send -> interface -> cab IR.

I guess you can go fx send -> power amp -> cab for live if 15 watts isn't enough too.. Based on this, i'm interested. So basicslly you treat it as a preamp but if your main power amp dies the IRT rack still has its own 15 watt power section


----------



## Thyrif (Jan 25, 2013)

This is awesome! I only wish it had the VH100R pre-amp, it's even slightly better! (my god that resonance switch!)

This could be replacing my e530, and I assume I can still use it with my Mesa 50/50? This could be huge!


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh man, very interested in the IRT-studio... looks tasty. Might be getting one of these!


----------



## Dead Undead (Jan 25, 2013)

Thyrif said:


> This is awesome! I only wish it had the VH100R pre-amp, it's even slightly better! (my god that resonance switch!)



This. Or hell a mini amp of the VH100R would rock. I haven't played an Ironheart in person but from all the clips I've heard it just doesn't come close to the VH/GH amps for me.


----------



## op1e (Jan 25, 2013)

Power amp defeat? That IRT rackmount needs to get slaved to my 9005. I wanna get it pregnant. Guess I would go the reamp out to a splitter into my Marshall.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 25, 2013)

Dead Undead said:


> This. Or hell a mini amp of the VH100R



Man, don't even joke about that. I want it.


----------



## viesczy (Jan 25, 2013)

You know that IRT Studio seems like a good idea, I've not heard the tones as I'm @ work, but record straight out as it has a dummy load but is still a tube amp @ 15 watts? NOICE.

Now the tones, I'll find out when I'm home!

Derek


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 25, 2013)

VERY interesting! I hope it sounds good, and comparable to the full sized head! If it's something like that, then i'd love to have this!


----------



## Thyrif (Jan 26, 2013)

Dead Undead said:


> This. Or hell a mini amp of the VH100R would rock. I haven't played an Ironheart in person but from all the clips I've heard it just doesn't come close to the VH/GH amps for me.



I've tried them both in a shop, loud. The ironheart is really good and very modern, but still has some laney organics. The vh100r is just that bit better, slightly less modern and more organic.
The only demo that does the ironheart any justice are the namm 2012 and Keith merrow ones

not that this is not a great amp, especially for the price, you probably cant beat it. Probably coming to my house this year!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm hating all amp demos coming from this namm,seriously I can't help it


EDIT: ok,forget,just listened to randall clips


----------



## ashishgod5 (Jan 31, 2013)

WANT!!!!


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 31, 2013)

guitarfishbay said:


> Worst case scenario if the emulated out sucks you can go fx send -> interface -> cab IR.
> 
> I guess you can go fx send -> power amp -> cab for live if 15 watts isn't enough too.. Based on this, i'm interested. So basicslly you treat it as a preamp but if your main power amp dies the IRT rack still has its own 15 watt power section



Well, I have a SE100 still all else failing and it would be appropriate for that amp I think, tonally.
About the 15w, I guess it's still enough to blow the roof, all I ever pushed my 20:20 mesa was about 25% of its power for rehearsals. The wattage being only an indirect indicator to the volume an amp is capable of. At 1w my H&K can still annoy the neighbours pretty well. Rather than the wattage it's the form factor that's appealing for me here: No need for added space, I still have plenty of space in my home rack.
I intend to test it pretty heavily, tonematch it with the axefxII etc.


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Feb 1, 2013)

I haven't tried the ironheart 60 or 120 (because there aren't any good guitar stores around here :'( ), but they sound spectacular from the demos I've heard. I'm on the fence between the 5153 50w or the ironheart, but if the irt-studio sounds just like it's bigger brethren, I think the ironheart wins. The recording capabilities are awesome on paper!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 1, 2013)

Prices:

Laney Ironheart Studio: $600
Laney Ironheart IRT-STUDIO 15w Tube Head Amp

Laney Ironheart Mini: $500
Laney Ironheart IRT15H 15w Tube Head Amp

Laney Tony Iommi combo: $600
Laney Tony Iommi TI15-112 Signature 15w Tube Combo Amp


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow nice pricing on those, moreso the studio rack amp!


----------



## op1e (Feb 1, 2013)

Hmm, probly no channel switching jacks like the head. Another custom cable problem for midi integration.


----------



## nowhere (Feb 8, 2013)

the studio is the most convenient thing that happened after axe fx and kemper. 
-tube preamp
-tube power amp
-3 channels
-fx loop
-usb dry/wet out
-heaphone out/line out - no cab needed
-2U size
-and FFS a company that includes the fricking footswitch.
what one would possibly want? an fx modeler?

it blows away anything in its class - mesa mini recto & all the terrors & the v3m

If it also sounds like its larger brother it will be a killer
(people say that the 60w can get close to a 5150 and also have great cleans)

only downside is because of size it cannot feature 6L6.

I am searching for 6 months for a relatively cheap high gain under 50w because I will be skipping countries this year. I was considering the IRT 60 and a couple of boutique handwired 50ws, even the elevenrack and axe fx 1. Well thank God for laney, I am preordering one these days - hope thomann brings enough for all of us


----------



## The Echthros (Feb 10, 2013)

guitarfishbay said:


> Sounds like an Ironheart, and the extra features seem good and actually useful.
> 
> My only complaint is that it is only 15 watts! If they ever update the fullsize head to have these extra features I would upgrade as soon as possible.



you know, 15w can get pretty fucking loud. just saying


----------



## Aztec (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone tried the IRT Studio out yet, stores like andertons already have them in stock it seems.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 10, 2013)

Thyrif said:


> This is awesome! I only wish it had the VH100R pre-amp, it's even slightly better! (my god that resonance switch!)



They made something like that when the VH/GH series came out, back in the mid 90s. It was a mini combo called the Chrome-o-zone.


----------



## Blitzie (Feb 10, 2013)

So, serious n00b question that I should almost definitely know the answer to; you use the rackmount exactly like you would a full size head, right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2013)

Blitzie said:


> So, serious n00b question that I should almost definitely know the answer to; you use the rackmount exactly like you would a full size head, right?



Yup. It's a full amp. Just one you can rackmount and record with.


----------



## nowhere (Feb 11, 2013)

the difference between irt and the usual rack is that it also has a power amp section. 

so regard it as a lunchbox amp, with the USB features and all, in a rack format


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 11, 2013)

nowhere said:


> the difference between irt and the usual rack is that it also has a power amp section.
> 
> so regard it as a lunchbox amp, with the USB features and all, in a rack format



Pretty much.


----------



## viesczy (Feb 11, 2013)

You know before I saw the rack mount, I was thinking on getting V3m just for a truly "little" amp to have to fiddle about on, but now the IRT studio is the same price. Talk about quandries! I am a Laney fanboy with both a VH100 and TT50... what to do/get? 

Derek


----------



## Metaloaf (Feb 12, 2013)

I was thinking of buying a Roland quad-capture interface to start recording, and was also starting to look for a small tube head (5150 III most likely). But now with this!!! 
I just want to be clear: Could the IRT studio accomplish what both of these would do? meaning, can it be a proper small tube head *and* interface as it is? or would an interface still be preferred over the IRT studio for recording purposes? Aside from the additional ins/outs on the interface, phantom power and preamp on an interface, would it still be 'sufficient' (for lack of a better word) to use the IRT studio as an interface if I'm only going to be recording one guitar with it?

I could always get an interface later for additional features, but just wanted to know how capable the IRT could be for recording purposes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm unsure about needing another interface. I wonder how it'll work with a microphone if you plug into the amp with the USB out set dry.


----------



## Orren (Feb 12, 2013)

trasherfromhell said:


> Could the IRT studio accomplish what both of these would do? meaning, can it be a proper small tube head *and* interface as it is? or would an interface still be preferred over the IRT studio for recording purposes? Aside from the additional ins/outs on the interface, phantom power and preamp on an interface, would it still be 'sufficient' (for lack of a better word) to use the IRT studio as an interface if I'm only going to be recording one guitar with it?



From having seen it and talked to the developer at NAMM, if the one and only thing you ever want to do is to record the sound of the IRT into your computer, then yes, the IRT is the only interface you need to record your amp. You can turn the speaker emulation on or off via USB so that you choose to use speaker simulators in your DAW if you want.

One thing that might matter or might not relates to bit-depth and sample rate. Simon (the guy from Laney I spoke with) didn't know the precise bit-depth/sample rate of the chip but knew it was "standard." To me, that means that it's a USB class compliant audio interface (which makes sense, because they were showing it with an iPad running GarageBand which accepts any class compliant audio interface via its 30-pin or Lightning port). So that means that you're probably limited to 16-bit or 24-bit/44.1kHz or 48kHz audio. If that means nothing to you, then you have nothing to worry about.  But if you ever wanted to record at 24-bit/96kHz (high resolution) for example, you'd need a different interface. However, since I didn't see the IRT plugged into a Mac or PC, I'm not 100% sure about that.

Orren


----------



## Aztec (Feb 13, 2013)

I ordered a IRT Studio today, will probably take a couple of weeks until I recieve it, but I'll let you know about it.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 13, 2013)

Please do!


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 13, 2013)

I ordered one at Thomann, probably where Aztec ordered his too, same delay to be expected.
Really don't need it but I haven't bought a shiny toy since owning an axe fx 2 and I had some money sleeping on Paypal.
A mini rackhead is really something interesting and at that price I can't resist.



> I'm unsure about needing another interface


Well, imho it will come in handy if you want to record singing, I guess for bass you could use the IRT too.

I plan to try recording with it direct and through my SE100 and see what gives. (yay, keeping old gear for once was useful)
I'll also profile it for the axefx2 and compare all that stuff.


----------



## Aztec (Feb 13, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> I ordered one at Thomann, probably where Aztec ordered his too, same delay to be expected.
> Really don't need it but I haven't bought a shiny toy since owning an axe fx 2 and I had some money sleeping on Paypal.
> A mini rackhead is really something interesting and at that price I can't resist.
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm getting it also from Thomann. They were in stock on monday, but yesterday already it showed that it would take a couple of weeks. Either their system was wrong or the first batch was pretty much sold out when it arrived.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 13, 2013)

I bet the second option. Which is why I bought it now before it goes the way of the perpetually out of stock white 5150III 50w head


----------



## 0 Xero 0 (Feb 13, 2013)

John from Monuments got one of these the other day, but he didn't reply to my comment when I asked if these sounded exactly like the bigger versions. He just said it sounded awesome. I can't wait to hear some demos from people on here!


----------



## Aztec (Feb 13, 2013)

In the IRT Studio manual it says that you should keep 1U above and 1U below the amp empty, is that really necessary in a well ventilated room?


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 13, 2013)

I guess this isn't about the unit itself but about possible issues with other equipment being near a hot piece of equipment.
In a standard rack I usually put the power amp down even if the heat goes up because of weight. will have to see what's the airflow in that thing, I guess I can put my SE100 below without space without an issue. If a Mesa 50 didn't blow it, this won't either.


----------



## stormrider66 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have ordered mine (IRT Studio) yesterday, also from Thomann. 
Now the estimated delivery day has been updated to February 20th.


----------



## themike (Feb 13, 2013)

My friend Mark is using this right now on a record and the tracks he's sent me have been UNREAL..... it's been beating the 5153 mixes easily.


----------



## stormrider66 (Feb 13, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> My friend Mark is using this right now on a record and the tracks he's sent me have been UNREAL..... it's been beating the 5153 mixes easily.



Arrrgh, hurry up Thomann!! LOL

Do you think we can hear a sample of this? ;-)


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 13, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> My friend Mark is using this right now on a record and the tracks he's sent me have been UNREAL..... it's been beating the 5153 mixes easily.



Ok, you have successfully made me drool on a product I already paid. Congratulations.


----------



## Erazoender (Feb 13, 2013)

If I got the Ironheart Studio, could I send an output signal to the cab in the traditional manner and then send the DI output signal to the mixing board at the same time? Most amps that have DI features require you to not use the cabs as it fucks with the dummy load (to my knowledge)


----------



## stormrider66 (Feb 13, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> Ok, you have successfully made me drool on a product I already paid. Congratulations.



+1 LOL


----------



## Underworld (Feb 13, 2013)

th3m1ke said:


> My friend Mark is using this right now on a record and the tracks he's sent me have been UNREAL..... it's been beating the 5153 mixes easily.



Wait, what? Now you got me. Please ask your friend if he minds to share these tracks with us poor mortals


----------



## nowhere (Feb 13, 2013)

waaaait, 

thomann has them in stock ? at first they said it will arrive in march ... 

PS - the guy that want to go with the v3m, i'd say not. i really not like laney as a brand (although i am buying the irt) 
as far as i know - the v3m does not cut it. its not as versatile (i think all carvins suffer from this) and has less features even if it has an extra channel. 
for the sake of tones and versatility i'd say between the 2 get the Laney


----------



## themike (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry guys - can't share samples any samples  

I promise I'm not over hyping it though, I'm really impressed!


----------



## Aztec (Feb 14, 2013)

stormrider66 said:


> I have ordered mine (IRT Studio) yesterday, also from Thomann.
> Now the estimated delivery day has been updated to February 20th.



Let's just hope they get enough of them for all of us.


----------



## stormrider66 (Feb 14, 2013)

Aztec said:


> Let's just hope they get enough of them for all of us.




Seems to be "in stock" at this store
Laney - IRT-Studio Top 15 Watt EL84 MP3Input Inkl. Footswitch : Electric guitar amps


----------



## Erazoender (Feb 14, 2013)

Erazoender said:


> If I got the Ironheart Studio, could I send an output signal to the cab in the traditional manner and then send the DI output signal to the mixing board at the same time? Most amps that have DI features require you to not use the cabs as it fucks with the dummy load (to my knowledge)


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 14, 2013)

I have no fucking clue.  Happy ?


----------



## Erazoender (Feb 14, 2013)

When you get it please let me know if you find out!


----------



## guitarfishbay (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't own it, I just looked in the manual online. Page 17 clearly shows this to be possible http://www.laney.co.uk/uploads/be5d7e69a1be34fca1380d941a689574.pdf

Your options (from reading the manual of an amp I don't even own) are

DI + no speaker connected = ok for silent recording
DI + speaker connected to IRT and cab = ok to run both at once
DI + speaker cable connected to IRT but not to cab = NO because this bypasses the internal dummy load and makes it think there should be a load

So basically if you connect a speaker cable, you have to connect at both sides (amp and cab). If you don't connect a speaker cable there is a dummy load internally which is ok. Page 13 point 9.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't plan to use it in a nomadic way, but the downside I see with that cooling issue is, what's the point of 2U if you can't put anything and need 2U for cooling, though.


----------



## Sephael (Feb 14, 2013)

I wonder if the whole nothing above or below is just a cover their ass statement.


----------



## Aztec (Feb 14, 2013)

Sephael said:


> I wonder if the whole nothing above or below is just a cover their ass statement.



I hope so, I've only got a 4U rack which already has two spots occupied.


----------



## Sephael (Feb 14, 2013)

Think depth of the units above and below as well, I wouldn't concider a behringer tuner as even being there.


----------



## Aztec (Feb 14, 2013)

Good point, I didn't even think of that.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 15, 2013)

Sephael said:


> Think depth of the units above and below as well, I wouldn't concider a behringer tuner as even being there.


True. I'll have to see what the openings look like on top and bottom, seem like it's not all solid metal but there's a cooling hole.
Well, we'll see. ^^


----------



## Matt_D_ (Feb 15, 2013)

get a 1u rackmount fan system to blow air over the unit? 
im pretty interested in these. be interesting to see what you guys think when you get one.


----------



## Metaloaf (Feb 17, 2013)

Does anyone know where these are available in the US? I've only found it on gearhounds but I've never ordered from there and I'm not sure the site reflects true availability; is the site good/trusted? anywhere else to get the IRT studio in the US?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 17, 2013)

I think AMS and ZZSounds stocks them. But Gearhounds is a trustworthy site, from what I'm told and read. They also have sweet deals pretty often.


----------



## Metaloaf (Feb 17, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think AMS and ZZSounds stocks them. But Gearhounds is a trustworthy site, from what I'm told and read. They also have sweet deals pretty often.



I checked AMS and zzounds but it is not listed; are those 3 stores the only Laney dealers online? aside from smaller stores which may have a website?


----------



## Orren (Feb 17, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think AMS and ZZSounds stocks them. But Gearhounds is a trustworthy site, from what I'm told and read. They also have sweet deals pretty often.



I would agree with all of the above. I'd just add that when Gearhounds says that the IRT-Studio is "ready for order" that isn't any sort of timeline for delivery; that just means Gearhounds is taking preorders while Zzounds or AMS isn't yet. I personally haven't read anything specific about when to expect it in the USA.

Orren


----------



## Norrie (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all I am new here.

Well I bought my Irt Yesterday and playing with it since.

The tones are just like its big brothers and kick ass !!!!

But.... here is the bad stuff....

I bought this to use becase of the power soak and reamp feature thinking I could reamp without using the the audio interface built in as I have the one in my studio

There are no Asio drivers only WDM. Also the driver is made by samsung !!!! Wtf Is with that all about ?

With USB in WDM the latency is shocking no matter what buffer size and the sound is unusable. Muddy horrible and would put anyone off.

If you use asio drivers for you audio interface as I do this is a show stopper

It can only record at 16bit / 48khz 

The reamp has to be used through the usb in and re amp out back into the 1watt input then back out the usb.

Ive tried every way there is and cant find no way to reamp full analog.

I have emailed laney and the store and will know more tomorrow 

Now I have to decide do I keep it and buy a different reamp box so I can reamp or send it back and get the ir 60 a palmer reamp box and power soak ?

If anyone can see in the manual how to send wet and dry to record using analog in to a daw ready to reamp with out the use of the usb please let me know ?...

Great tones though so a tough choice to make.

Norrie


----------



## Norrie (Feb 17, 2013)

trasherfromhell said:


> I was thinking of buying a Roland quad-capture interface to start recording, and was also starting to look for a small tube head (5150 III most likely). But now with this!!!
> I just want to be clear: Could the IRT studio accomplish what both of these would do? meaning, can it be a proper small tube head *and* interface as it is? or would an interface still be preferred over the IRT studio for recording purposes? Aside from the additional ins/outs on the interface, phantom power and preamp on an interface, would it still be 'sufficient' (for lack of a better word) to use the IRT studio as an interface if I'm only going to be recording one guitar with it?
> 
> I could always get an interface later for additional features, but just wanted to know how capable the IRT could be for recording purposes.



If only one guitar then yes but the WDM drivers suck


----------



## Aztec (Feb 18, 2013)

Let us know when you get a response from Laney. I had feeling that the audio interface part of this amp would be sub par.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 18, 2013)

Norrie said:


> It can only record at 16bit / 48khz



Axe FX II is 48Khz also, I guess this comes from the USB chip for some technical reason. (Which, as the driver would hint, is likely made by Samsung)
Truth be told, for a sub 500&#8364; amp, I didn't expect anything from the USB thingy. ^^
I'll do tests when I receive mine and publish results. I plan to try multiple recording methods, direct, through a sound card, and through a hardware cab sim. (SE100)



> The tones are just like its big brothers and kick ass !!!!


_That _is the important part.


----------



## Aztec (Feb 18, 2013)

Kind of an OT question, but Norrie, you registered here and on metalguitarist just to report the issue with the driver?


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 18, 2013)

> L´envoi de votre commande contient les articles suivants:
> =========================================================
> 
> 001.00 LANEY IRT-STUDIO
> ...



It shipped


----------



## stormrider66 (Feb 18, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> It shipped



Mine too ;-)

it's all green:

Laney IRT-Studio - Cyberstore Thomann Français


----------



## Aztec (Feb 18, 2013)

Mine did too, but you guys are going to recieve it way before me, congratz.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 18, 2013)

With the UPS guys you never know


----------



## Sephael (Feb 18, 2013)

definitely would like some solid reviews of tone, features and usability when you gets them them. I'm done with reviews on store sites and places like HC, too easy for parties with an interest in perfect reviews to pay someone to give good reviews of gear without mentioning glaring flaws.


----------



## ViTAR (Feb 18, 2013)

Norrie said:


> There are no Asio drivers only WDM. Also the driver is made by samsung !!!! Wtf Is with that all about ?
> 
> With USB in WDM the latency is shocking no matter what buffer size and the sound is unusable. Muddy horrible and would put anyone off.



Have you tried ASIO4ALL?


----------



## Aztec (Feb 18, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> With the UPS guys you never know



I got DHL, and they take a bit longer + I live way further.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 19, 2013)

I actually asked for a post office delivery, as I CBA to get to a faraway industrial zone to pick up my packages (can't get deliveries at work) and they don't deliver at the hours I can be at home, while the post office is next street. ^^
Besides, Tallinn is just one more plane hour, that won't make a serious difference ^^ (Estonian women....  )


----------



## Aztec (Feb 19, 2013)

Either way, let's just hope they arrive soon and in one piece.


----------



## 4Eyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Norrie said:


> Ive tried every way there is and cant find no way to reamp full analog.



I believe there is no way, unless you use analog recorder. reamping means that you're sending recorded tracks from your DAW to you amp and recording it back and you need audio interface for it - either IRT built in or your own. using ASIO4ALL might help, but unless you're able to monitor what you play via cab or speaker emulated output (which I can see it's possible from the back panel ) - I wouldn't care of latency. 

zero latency in most cases means that the piece of HW has HW monitoring feature which will allow you to hear what signal is going to inputs before the signal reaches your DAW. I can see that you able to select USB or AMP source for you headphones. if you choose AMP you'll have zero latency. for reamping you won't need the lowest latency - lot of DAWs can use driver reported latency to align tracks as they were recorded with no latency and if driver reports incorrect data, or your DAW is not able to do it, you can still align track manually in post process of recording.

just my .02 or I didn't catch what you need


----------



## nothingleft09 (Feb 20, 2013)

Read the whole thread and not one of you guys have mentioned this video. lol I'm way interested in this thing and Fred's video is probably the best one I've seen in terms of he just sat down, set up, got a decent tone and let it fly to record this and if he can pull this off in 30 minutes... I'm just saying. This thing is a bad ass.


----------



## Blitzie (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow...that thing sounds absolutely great.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 21, 2013)

Got the post office on phone, I'll have it delivered on saturday at home.


----------



## stormrider66 (Feb 21, 2013)

Received, but I'm at the office.
Perhaps a quick test tonight.


----------



## Aztec (Feb 21, 2013)

I told you that you guys would recieve it way earlier, mine hasn't even arrived in my country.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Feb 21, 2013)

Just bumped into this thread, first thing that came to mind: how will that mini amp perform during life gigs? I had my sights on a 60W Ironheart for a while, but the mini's price...hell yes.

I used to feel the need to buy a 100W amp, but Im really letting that idea go, since I haven't come across a single situation on stage where I needed to go all out on volume.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Feb 21, 2013)

oops, excuse me. posted double. How do I even delete a post when this happens?


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 26, 2013)

I have it. I'll likely not have time to play it before Friday, I'll post an NAD then when I have time to take some pics etc etc. It's snowing like hell outside anyway so the package was borderline freezing, firing it up as soon as I got home would likely have been a bad idea. ^^


----------



## Aztec (Feb 26, 2013)

I got it yesterday and had a chance to jam with it briefly today, sound wise I really like it, will test some of the features over the next couple of days.


----------



## stormrider66 (Feb 26, 2013)

Unfortunately, I don't like it, and will return it to thomann.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Feb 26, 2013)

stormrider66 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't like it, and will return it to thomann.



That's too bad - can you elaborate at all, for those of us who are considering buying one?


----------



## nowhere (Feb 26, 2013)

got mine today. 

with a nice bag like the one show by andertons (not so durable but appreciated)
and a solid foot switch. 

who wants a review/video and of what?
-mind you i dont have a cabinet, so all I can do is feed it to my focusrite scarlet 2i2, 
or with a usb if I figure out how to get it to work, because as of now latency is more than 100 ms
i got a 6string and 7 string

actually using it with headphones lets you choose between monitoring the amp or the USB output 

highlights:

-cool bag with extra pocket for footswitch and inside pocket for paper stuff. padded but zippers dont seem outstanding
-rack mounting plates and screws included too
-power cable also included
-2 leaflets regarding connectivity and wiring included

-solid 4 button footswitch - boost and reverb are simple ON/OFF selecting between the channels clean/rhythm/lead is more tricky and it involves was is set up on the actual amp (5meter! footswitch cable incluuded)
-DI out (xlr - cable not included) Cabinet emulation switch - in the case of headphones is always on
-usb OUT - headphones can monitor the USB too via switch (dedicated knob for receiver gain +/-) -usb cable not included
-headphone out with dedicated level knob (stereo guitar-cable-sized jack)- this can be used without cab loaded to the amp - it sends a dummy load to the cabinet output. 
-mp3 in - minijack
-FX loop send/return -10dB/0bB/bypass
-speaker out 8/16 ohm

-clean/rhythm share the same EQ but different volumes 
-lead channel is identical as far as I understood with the rhythm. same gain stages and overall gain amount as I can tell

-global boost - footswitchable. no complaints as of now up until 3-4,
-global reverb - i personaly dont care about this

-global tone: like resonance
-global "dynamics" - which it says it has to do with bass tightness. 

-no standby switch for some reason.


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Feb 26, 2013)

nowhere said:


> got mine today.
> 
> with a nice bag like the one show by andertons (not so durable but appreciated)
> and a solid foot switch.
> ...



Man, I'd love to see a few pics and hear some direct recorded tones, preferably through a 3rd party IR loader like LeCab or Recabinet, as that's how I would be using it if I got one.

But really any short review and your thoughts on the direct tones would be great.


----------



## nowhere (Feb 26, 2013)

as of now i got it connected to my sound card through the headphone jack. 
i cant say its bad or amazing. its good. not very versatile is my impression at the moment. 
the dynamics knob is not very obvious what it does.

i believe it will sound better through a cabinet. i started recording a riff today but stopped because i had to return to work. i will do it in a couple of days. 

the tubes, at least the el84c that i can see on its top are Ruby, and are "glowed" by red leds 

i'll shoot some pics now stay here


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Feb 26, 2013)

hmm the rack version looks neat! Has some really cool features. Cant wait to try one out!


----------



## nowhere (Feb 26, 2013)

this is the dropbox link, they will upload in the next minutes. total is 13 pics
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x152d744m9n4doj/6IbMii6aR6

i shot it in context to get the size


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Feb 26, 2013)

nowhere said:


> this is the dropbox link, they will upload in the next minutes. total is 13 pics
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/x152d744m9n4doj/6IbMii6aR6
> 
> i shot it in context to get the size



Cool, thanks for the pics (nice pics, btw!) It seems quite compact indeed...

You mentioned you have it hooked up to your interface through the headphone jack - why not use the FX send if you're just using it direct in? 

Looking forward to hearing a riff or two.


----------



## nowhere (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks
i'll get an XLR cable tomorrow i guess for the DI


----------



## stormrider66 (Feb 26, 2013)

22km Tombstone said:


> That's too bad - can you elaborate at all, for those of us who are considering buying one?



Well, as there is a 4 months newborn at home, I play a lot on headphones, and I have to say that in this configuration the sound wasn't good.
It is supposed to be a high gain preamp, but when I was pushing gain high, there was a sort of clipping in the distortion, and overall sound was very bad, very muddy.

Through a cab (Engl with WGS loudspeaker) the sound is way better.

But the distortion is so tight (and I like tight distortion), that the palm muted notes sound thin, without body. 

This is what I feel with my gear, and you know, it's just a matter of taste. It is just not for me.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Feb 27, 2013)

Firstly, thanks for the review. I've got a few questions/observations from owning the 120h.



nowhere said:


> -solid 4 button footswitch - boost and reverb are simple ON/OFF selecting between the channels clean/rhythm/lead is more tricky and it involves was is set up on the actual amp (5meter! footswitch cable incluuded)



It is pretty easy to use when you're used to it. Basically the Lead channel always takes precedence. So clean/rhythm works like having a one button footswitch like on some 2 channel amps, and lead always is on when lead is selected. It is a bit annoying that there isn't another switch so 3 individual switches, but it is easy to use when you're used to it. When you are on the lead channel you can change which mode is engaged on the clean/rhythm switch so you can get it ready for when you switch lead off.



nowhere said:


> -clean/rhythm share the same EQ but different volumes
> -lead channel is identical as far as I understood with the rhythm. same gain stages and overall gain amount as I can tell
> 
> -global boost - footswitchable. no complaints as of now up until 3-4,
> ...



Firstly, are the rhythm and lead actually identical? I know you can EQ them to sound very near the same on the 120h but if you set all controls to 12:00 the lead channel has more bass and less treble. Rhythm is definitely a bit brighter and crunchier and lead a bit darker and smoother on the 120h.

Global boost, if it is like the big heads, is linear. So it is ok if you want a clean boost (i.e. all frequencies) but if you want a mid boost a TS or SD1 is still a better choice IMO.

Global tone is like a presence control on the 120h
Global dynamics is like a resonance control on the 120h.


----------



## nowhere (Feb 27, 2013)

i have to agree on the tightness. Distortion channels are really tight, and it seems you cant do nothing to loosen it up a bit. Its not that I dont like this, after all I think the Ironheart aims the 5150 target group, but with control over tightness it would be more versatile. 

moreover it seems that its usable at lowergain settings like gain at 1-3 for rock tones. clean channel is also good. although i cannot get it to sound tweed 

dynamics control seems like it does nothing. 

the EQ knobs that can be pulled out do make a subtle difference. Bass says deepens freq., Mid and Trebble shift freq.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 27, 2013)

nowhere said:


> i have to agree on the tightness. Distortion channels are really tight, and it seems you cant do nothing to loosen it up a bit. Its not that I dont like this, after all I think the Ironheart aims the 5150 target group, but with control over tightness it would be more versatile.
> 
> moreover it seems that its usable at lowergain settings like gain at 1-3 for rock tones. clean channel is also good. although i cannot get it to sound tweed
> 
> ...



On the full size IR head the Dynamics is like a resonance control, turning it up gives you a bigger looser low end. Dunno if it not working right or whatever there. 

The pre-boost needed to stay under 3-4 on mine before it turned the amp into volume "pumping" mud. I stopped using the onboard boost completely about 2 days after I got the amp.  It was an interesting feature, but real OD pedals are better, IMO.


----------



## nowhere (Feb 28, 2013)

i hooked it up with an XLR cable to my interface. this way i can choose if cab simulation is on or off. 

would anyone care for wave files, so as to use le cab with his/hers own impulses?

(update- usb driver is not ASIO, its called "samsung microphone" directX driver, with latency through the roof >100ms. good news is that you can monitor the amp without latency from the headphone output or through the DI xlr out)

and also for some reason i cannot get it to record dry and wet through the USB


----------



## guitarfishbay (Mar 4, 2013)

In case you haven't seen this yet.


----------



## Aztec (Mar 4, 2013)

Great playing in that vid.

Too bad the DI output is after the preamp. I really don't want to use the built in USB to get a dry track...

It is true that you can't choose anything abouve 16bit for the USB driver, but for some reason Reaper still shows 24bit at the top right corner, has that something to do with reaper's settings or does it actually really record at 24bit?

And to that guy who said that it's impossible to get under 100ms with USB, I got 46ms, compared to the 33ms I get with my interface.


----------



## Orren (Mar 4, 2013)

Aztec said:


> Too bad the DI output is after the preamp. I really don't want to use the built in USB to get a dry track...



DI output is after the power section. Simon from Laney told me this at NAMM, and if you read the manual (available online for download) it shows that the DI is after the power section in the block diagram.

Orren


----------



## Aztec (Mar 4, 2013)

Orren said:


> DI output is after the power section. Simon from Laney told me this at NAMM, and if you read the manual (available online for download) it shows that the DI is after the power section in the block diagram.
> 
> Orren



Yes you are right, I had the cabinet emulator off when I listened to it in my DAW, that's why I got mixed up.


----------



## nowhere (Mar 4, 2013)

how do you got it to go under 100ms?
at my default settings its at 180ms

and also how do you record the dry/wet signal ? i can get it to record via usb, but it looks like a mono track.


----------



## Orren (Mar 4, 2013)

nowhere said:


> how do you got it to go under 100ms?
> at my default settings its at 180ms



I'm curious if anyone has a Mac what options you have in the drivers. I'd like to know if it's 16-bit/44.1kHz only or if you have more options than that.

Orren


----------



## nowhere (Mar 4, 2013)

from 22 to 96k sample rate


----------



## Aztec (Mar 4, 2013)

nowhere said:


> how do you got it to go under 100ms?
> at my default settings its at 180ms
> 
> and also how do you record the dry/wet signal ? i can get it to record via usb, but it looks like a mono track.



Have you tried reducing the buffer size or a higher sample rate? 

Arm two separate channels, one Input 1 and the other Input 2, the first one will be dry and the second one wet.


----------



## nowhere (Mar 4, 2013)

aha. yes that works
but is seems the levels are very high and both channels are saturated and thus sound the same and ugly


----------



## Aztec (Mar 4, 2013)

With my setup the dry level was perfect for me at about -12dBFS with the gain at 0 and you can control the wet level with the volume on the amp.

The sound itself was not the worst, but there's a lot of unwanted noise. Unless there is some sort of update, which I doubt, I probably wont be using the USB at all.


----------



## nowhere (Mar 4, 2013)

could you share your settings with us ?
sample rate etc?

btw did you try recoding the preamp and using a cab sim in your daw?


----------



## Aztec (Mar 4, 2013)

nowhere said:


> could you share your settings with us ?
> sample rate etc?
> 
> btw did you try recoding the preamp and using a cab sim in your daw?



I just tried it once. I used 44.1kHz and 16bit (only one it allows) and the default buffer. I just wanted to hear it, didn't care about latency. Yes, I tried LeCab with a RedWirez mesa and it sounded ok, but as I said earlier it's just very noisy.
If you don't have an interface then I guess you can manage, but if you do then I'd rather use the DI out.


----------



## nowhere (Mar 4, 2013)

yes i prefer the di too. 
about the noise i noticed that the guitar has to be kind of away from the unit. because of its size you could mistakenly put it on your desk in front of your guitar and it will interfere with your pickups. you should be at about 1m away to avoid that


----------



## nowhere (Mar 5, 2013)

chimp spanner is doing a reamping video: (tutorial)


----------



## Aztec (Mar 5, 2013)

I did a little DI test to see how much of a noise difference there was between the IRT's dry DI and my Focusrite Scarlett 2i4's dry DI. The answer is, a pretty big difference.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 5, 2013)

Listening to all the demonstrations of the Ironheart, the dynamics knob definitely has an effect. It compresses the sound in an interesting way, making the attack of each note "thump" more, but it has that hard compression sound that i dislike. It seems many don't notice the effect though, which i find odd.


----------



## Aztec (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah I also don't understand how some people don't notice it. Turning it by a quarter makes a noticeable difference in my opinion.


----------



## nowhere (Mar 5, 2013)

i personally play through headphones or monitors. don't have a cab as i mentioned before


----------



## ViTAR (Mar 6, 2013)

Tired of reading about using DirectX as input/output. Install ASIO4ALL and try with it, then post your results.
The same with all internal PC audio - only ASIO4ALL could help.


----------



## ViTAR (Mar 6, 2013)

delete this


----------



## Aztec (Mar 6, 2013)

ViTAR said:


> Tired of reading about using DirectX as input/output. Install ASIO4ALL and try with it, then post your results.
> The same with all internal PC audio - only ASIO4ALL could help.



Tried it, latency is ok, but it's quite noisy.


----------



## Boojakki (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying the IRT Studio. What would you recommend as a fitting 1x12 or better (?) 2x12 cab to go with it? Sorry, newb q but I only played mostly cheap combo amps till yet, but with the pre-ordering of a Jackson DKA7 7-stringer I thought I go with some decent amp for small club / home recording / 1 watts playing at home amp solution too. Thanks.


----------



## mindwalker (Mar 11, 2013)

I played this little bad boy at a shop last weekend. Tried it with a 2x12 ENGL combo (V30s). I didn't spend much more than 5 minutes with it sadly cause the store was busy but I a few things stayed in my mind

1) This thing is LOUD! In 15 watts mode I had to keep it low to prevent public embarrassment. Even in 1 watt mode at about half volume the thing was screaming into uncomfortable bedroom levels.

2) It is easy to dial in a good lead / chugga tone.. all the knobs seem to react in some way. It got a bit shrill in the beginning until I lowered the treble a notch

3) Clean was good

4) The crunch channel didn't inspire me too much but I didn't spend much time with it

5) It's a very convenient little package for a very decent price! I might be very inclined to snatch one up, even without considering the USB recording and re-amping functions.. it's a pretty decent amp as it is.. costing only a little more than a Blackstar HT-5 and at the same price as a POD HD 500


----------



## nowhere (Mar 11, 2013)

there is no crunch channel on the irt studio, only clean without gain. 

Boojakki, classically a 2x12 would be better. another classic choice is v30s on closed back cab. if you are in europe, the harley benton one is a bargain. 

*update, yes it works fine with Asio for all.


----------



## mindwalker (Mar 12, 2013)

nowhere said:


> there is no crunch channel on the irt studio, only clean without gain.



ok it's a bit confusing actually..
It's actually a Rhythm channel with a toggle to make it clean (by removing the rhythm volume and gain from the chain) or not (by keeping them). 

In practice when I played the amp I felt like I had 3 channels... clean.. rhythm (by toggling the clean/rhythm switch) and then lead by toggling the lead channel.
Rhythm and clean are not fully independent as the eq is shared since it's in fact, all a rhythm channel.

but well you have the unit and I only played it for 5 mins so I may be wrong. I just checked the manual online now


----------



## guitarfishbay (Mar 12, 2013)

mindwalker said:


> ok it's a bit confusing actually..
> It's actually a Rhythm channel with a toggle to make it clean (by removing the rhythm volume and gain from the chain) or not (by keeping them).
> 
> In practice when I played the amp I felt like I had 3 channels... clean.. rhythm (by toggling the clean/rhythm switch) and then lead by toggling the lead channel.
> ...



It is the same as the big head.

The footswitch will work like this

Rythm/clean is an A/B switch. They do share the same EQ on the amp, but volume is independent for each.

Lead is basically on/off. Meaning if lead is on, the amp is in Lead channel mode, if lead is off, the amp goes back to the rhythm/clean A/B switch.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Boojakki (Mar 12, 2013)

nowhere said:


> Boojakki, classically a 2x12 would be better. another classic choice is v30s on closed back cab. if you are in europe, the harley benton one is a bargain.



Oh, thanks a lot for the tip, I never thought about that!


----------



## nowhere (Mar 12, 2013)

the clean channel can be pushed to overdrive either with its gain knob either with the booster section of the amp. leaving behind if its actually good or bad, try setting it at its maximum, the clean channel gets very convincingly vintagy stoner rock tone


----------



## Acme (May 25, 2013)

Does the IRT Studio have solid state rectifier? Laney Ironheart IRT-Studio | Guitar Reviews | MusicRadar Then I'll cancel my order immediately. It's strange that it has 3 preamp valves btw. True hi-gain can be reached with only 4 preamp tubes.


----------



## technomancer (May 25, 2013)

Acme said:


> Does the IRT Studio have solid state rectifier? Laney Ironheart IRT-Studio | Guitar Reviews | MusicRadar Then I'll cancel my order immediately. It's strange that it has 3 preamp valves btw. True hi-gain can be reached with only 4 preamp tubes.





First most high gain heads do not use tube rectifiers, the only ones that do that immediately spring to mind are the Mesa Rectos. Second, well nevermind that last statement is too out of touch with reality to even address.


----------



## Acme (May 25, 2013)

technomancer said:


> First most high gain heads do not use tube rectifiers, the only ones that do that immediately spring to mind are the Mesa Rectos. Second, well nevermind that last statement is too out of touch with reality to even address.



I've spoken to amp bulders and they state that driving the gain channel with 3 tubes while providing a good sound is impossible. Only ones with 3 preamp tubes come to my mind are the Tiny Terror and the AC15, but they use some kind of wizardry. TT has a strange gain stage between the 2nd and 3rd tube. If you ask me how it sounds I'd say, pretty terrible.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (May 25, 2013)

Clearly you've never played a Tiny Terror then - they sound pretty ....ing awesome.


----------



## kylendm (May 25, 2013)

No


----------



## CTID (May 25, 2013)

Acme said:


> I've spoken to amp bulders and they state that driving the gain channel with 3 tubes while providing a good sound is impossible. Only ones with 3 preamp tubes come to my mind are the Tiny Terror and the AC15, but they use some kind of wizardry. TT has a strange gain stage between the 2nd and 3rd tube. If you ask me how it sounds I'd say, pretty terrible.



Peavey Valvekings, while not high-gain metal amps, when boosted can still pull of metal/djent very well. It has 3 preamp tubes.


----------



## Andromalia (May 25, 2013)

technomancer said:


> First most high gain heads do not use tube rectifiers, the only ones that do that immediately spring to mind are the Mesa Rectos.


Not even counting the fact that most people playing metal with it use the diode rectifier mode anyway.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 25, 2013)

Acme said:


> I've spoken to amp bulders and they state that driving the gain channel with 3 tubes while providing a good sound is impossible. Only ones with 3 preamp tubes come to my mind are the Tiny Terror and the AC15, but they use some kind of wizardry. TT has a strange gain stage between the 2nd and 3rd tube. If you ask me how it sounds I'd say, pretty terrible.


----------



## whosdealin (Jun 1, 2013)

I just got one of these yesterday..I have a question for any any of the guys who have experience with it. Can I record via usb and listen through the studio monitors that are connected to my interface ? Basically I would like to record via usb and be able to hear what Im recording as well as everything else on the track (drums,bass etc).

So far I can achieve this by using the xlr output plugged into my interface , what Im wondering is if I can have the same results with just the usb connected to my computer.


----------



## SevenSkull (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes you can, but it depends on the DAW you're using. You need to be able to use both the IRT and your other interface at the same time.


----------



## whosdealin (Jun 1, 2013)

I am using a Mac and Recording with Logic.. Is it possible to use both the usb out and my interface at the same time without having to hook up the xlr out of laney ?


----------



## Orren (Jun 1, 2013)

whosdealin said:


> I am using a Mac and Recording with Logic.. Is it possible to use both the usb out and my interface at the same time without having to hook up the xlr out of laney ?



In Logic Pro > Preferences > Audio > Drivers you can select different drivers for Input Device and Output Device. Simply select your audio interface as your Output device and you should be good to go.

Orren


----------



## whosdealin (Jun 1, 2013)

Logic Pro>Preferences ...but then I dont see anything labelled "drivers" I see "devices" and then I can select what I want the core audio to be but there isnt anything there for input and output.... Basically I want to make the usb out of the laney the input device and my interface the output.


----------



## Orren (Jun 1, 2013)

whosdealin said:


> Logic Pro>Preferences ...but then I dont see anything labelled "drivers" I see "devices" and then I can select what I want the core audio to be but there isnt anything there for input and output.... Basically I want to make the usb out of the laney the input device and my interface the output.



Are you using an ancient version of Logic? If you are using Logic Pro 9 (released four years ago now) there is absolutely the option for both input and output. See screenshot below.

If you are using an old version of Logic without the option in the screenshot, you can still make an "Aggregate Device" using the Mac OS X "Audio MIDI Setup" application in Applications > Utilities > Audio MIDI Setup. An aggregate device will let you take two devices and create one "composite" driver of both of them. Do a google search for how to use Audio MIDI Setup for more information.

Orren


----------



## AhnafKalam (Jun 5, 2013)

So, I was thinking about getting one of these. Right now I have a VH100R from Laney, and it's the best head I've ever owned. I just need to downsize my rig for college. The main thing I was wondering about the IRT studio is how good the DI + cab emulation is for playing live going straight into the FOH. Anyone have any experience with that?


----------



## nowhere (Jul 7, 2013)

you can record via USB easily. it gives you a stereo channel. dry/wet signal 

if you try to do that straight you'll get a lot of latency. you'll have to download ASIO4ALL to bring the latency down to lower but unusable level anyways (~40-80ms)

it get the work done, but it will screw up your monitoring settings if you use a sound card. 

AhnafKalam, I only use my IRT in DI to sound card, for college reasons too, and I have to say is great and really convincing.
you can even disable Cab emulation, and run it through Guitar Rig cab sims with impulses of your choice.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Jul 7, 2013)

So did ANYONE pickup the IRT15H? I got a cracking deal on one so shall be getting one next week. I wanted the IRT studio but figured I'd have a go on the single channel one first to see if I like it. Plus I can make use of it as a poweramp for my AMT's so if I don't like it can always try it there.


----------



## nowhere (Jul 11, 2013)

the Studio has a power amp too. 
don't invest on a single channel one except if its 30% of the price of the studio

you cannot imagine how great of a tool for recording moving around, practicing and giging the irt studio is.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 11, 2013)

Acme said:


> True hi-gain can be reached with only 4 preamp tubes.



This is straight-up ....ing ridiculously erroneous info man.

Here is your typical 12AX7 triode assignment:

V1: Input driver & first gain stage
V2: Tonestack & second gain stage
V3: Phase Inverter

Any higain amp using only 3 12AX7 is going to cascade the gain from the 1st gain stage into the second, in fact it's really the only to get higain as each stage doesn't have enough gain on it's own.

Designs like the Blackstar HT5 only use 1 12AX& and are still higain, they do this by using op-amps to replace the less essential bits (as far as tone is concerned: input drive & PI). In that, the 1st gain stage cascades into the second within the same 12AX7.

Your typical 4 or more 12AX7 amp is using a different methodology so that the different channels are using different 12AX7s.

The Mark IV for instance has a 12AX7 that pretty much just lives for the Clean channel while two others make up the gain staging for channels 2 & 3. Then you have V1 Input driver and V5: Phase Inverter.

On a related note, almost all modern higain amps use diode rectification as it offers a tighter feel as opposed to the spongier feel from tube rectification.


----------



## SevenSkull (Jul 12, 2013)

Mordacain is right.

Even my ENGL E530 Preamp can reach saturated high gain with only two preamp tubes. There are some op-amps , but used only for the loop and headphone ouput.

BTW: the E530 sounds very good through the power amp of my IRT15 Studio


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Jul 31, 2013)

I just picked up the studio about a week ago. Its a sweet little amp. I haven't played with anything but channel 3. 
Someone above said its aimed at the 5150 group. And I agree. BUT its still seriously british. I want to say its like a 5150 and a jvm had a lovechild? It has that marshally bite with the tightness of a 5150/6505 variant. An interesting (in a good different way) high gainer. 

At the moment I'm only using the xlr with emulation into my profire 610.

Is there a way to run xlr and line to a cab and mic it? . I'd like to try n get both tones goin or play with it at least. Maybe buy a little orange 1-12 with a v30 in it. Any info on this idea before I soend cash on a cab?


----------



## nowhere (Sep 6, 2013)

XLR is unusable with a cab 

either you hook a cab to the cab outs of the amp, or if you have a combo which doesn't have a direct input for the speaker (bypassing the amp) you could hook them up via their effect loops


----------



## Fat-Elf (Sep 6, 2013)

So are these as good as people have hyped? At least the head version sounded awesome when I saw Killswitch live earlier this year but other people have told me that the rack version sounds god awful, especially when just connected to a computer.


----------



## nowhere (Sep 6, 2013)

i, personally, am fully satisfied for what I paid - usining it mostly through my interface via XLR with the cab simulation on (although you can use leCab instead)

i needed something to play/record/late night practice and still be able to hook up to a cab and jam. not lack gain and be tight. 

featurewise it can't be beat. 
soundwise i, personaly (again) believe that it's great here also. 

mind you that its behaviour on XLR is different from using a cab. using XLR's you can crank the volume knobs making it great for distorted channels but not so usable if you want a crystal clean on channel 1. it can be fixed if you raise the playback volume from interface/DAW


----------

